# List of things to do when you arrive in Australia



## Editor

While many people think the hard part of moving to Australia is arranging travel to your new-found homeland, there is still much work to be done once you land. This post will create a list of things to do when you arrive in Australia to give you an idea of what needs to be done, when it needs to be done and assistance with getting things done.

To start the list of we have noted a number of tasks to do below: –

Check into temporary accommodation

Activate bank account

Explore your local area

Look for long-term rented accommodation

Ensure that your documentation is in order

We should be great if you would list any other actions you need to take upon landing in Australia and any assistance in making the move as simple as possible.


----------



## AnnaPField

Apply for medicare card
Apply for Tax File Number


----------



## Editor

Hi AnnaPField

Welcome to the Forum and many thanks for your contribution to the thread


----------



## AnnaPField

No worries. Amazing website!


----------



## Marcantony

If its your partner then create a joint bank account and join organisations that will mail you letters with their name and your address on the envelope.


----------



## Adventuress

I would like to add an important note about opening Australian bank accounts:

To open a bank account in Australia you need to present sufficient identity documents for verification of your identity.

If you are not an Australian resident or citizen and you would like to open an Australian bank account when you arrive in Australia, whether joint or single, then in the *first six weeks after you arrive* you can open a bank account if you present only your passport as ID.

*After these six weeks*, the banks will no longer accept your passport alone as ID, and will require a whole manner of other documents, such as bills that have your address, bank cards from other approved banks, driver's licence with address, etc.

So after six weeks it becomes a lot harder to open a bank account in Australia!

This is documented on immi.gov.au here.


----------



## Kantata

Check into getting your driver's licence for the state you've landed in.

Many countries' licences are accepted by Australia's various road authorities (with the exception of the Northern Territory) as valid licences to drive in Australia. For me, living in NSW, my Ontario driver's licence was fine. I was even able to apply for and receive a NSW driver's licence without any additional road or written testing. I had to provide proof of my residential NSW address, my passport, my Ontario license, and I also gave them my Ontario birth certificate (which they had trouble getting into their system but it all worked out). Because I've been driving for more than... five years, I think is the rule... they let me "self declare" how long I've held a valid licence. If you haven't held a licence that long, you will have to request a licence record from your licence issuing authority in your home country that shows how long you've been validly licenced. I have a combined car/motorcycle licence in Ontario and was able to get the same in NSW.

There is a waiting period for non-PRs, though. I think the lady at the RTO said it was six months. HOWEVER, if you have been in the country at least 12 months they waive the six-month waiting period even if you are not a PR. You just have to show them proof that you've been in Australia continuously for that length of time (ie passport entry stamp).

Also, here is a link that's incredibly useful for figuring out how to go about getting your licence. Overseas Driver Licences


----------



## AJ67

I hope my question fits in this thread.
I´ve applied for temporary partner visa 309.
Once I get it (fingers crossed) where do I change my address so that it states I´m living with my fiancee? Right now I´m situated in Sweden.
I haven´t seen any info about this anywhere and my fiancee has no idea.
I just want to do things right and build stronger evidence of our relationship.

Too the above list in this thread I´d like to add "Register partnership"at the birth registry if you are in a relationship.

Also to look into getting an australian drivers license.
I arranged and bought an international drivers license to bring with me in oct 2011 instead of my swedish.This will eventually expire so I´ll be looking into it once I arrive in Oz on my 309.


----------



## Suze Rush

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## aroundabout

Following Kantata's post. You can drive in the NT on an international / interstate licence, but only for three months, after that you must get an NT licence. So if you plan to live there, as I did, it's best to get it sorted asap. Took me about 5 mins to transfer over my UK licence, and if i remember correctly it was $30. As an FYI - Random Breath Tests happen fairly frequently across Australia. I'd never had one before, and I had three in my first week!! 

Along with everything else already said (medicare / Tax number / Bank account) I would say research a good mobile phone plan. My partner got me a really good mobile plan which came with loads of international minutes, handy for calling the family back home. And download the app 'Whatsapp' on your phone if you don't already have it and get all your friends to get it too. Sends text messages over the internet, so if you can get your phone connected to wifi then its free!!!

Most of all - get a guide book, look at trip advisor and go exploring!!


----------



## 123david

Thanks to share valuable knowledge with us


----------



## alexlhh

if you want to get a job before landing or find the living cost of your area, you may find this website helpful. Live in Victoria


----------



## queliwantstogo

Adventuress said:


> I would like to add an important note about opening Australian bank accounts:
> 
> To open a bank account in Australia you need to present sufficient identity documents for verification of your identity.
> 
> If you are not an Australian resident or citizen and you would like to open an Australian bank account when you arrive in Australia, whether joint or single, then in the first six weeks after you arrive you can open a bank account if you present only your passport as ID.
> 
> After these six weeks, the banks will no longer accept your passport alone as ID, and will require a whole manner of other documents, such as bills that have your address, bank cards from other approved banks, driver's licence with address, etc.
> 
> So after six weeks it becomes a lot harder to open a bank account in Australia!
> 
> This is documented on immi.gov.au here.


Wow!!!! Lucky I opened mine so quickly! I had no idea


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,


Done opening an account. Just wait for 10 days to get my Medicare.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Aussieportuguese

Agree open bank account first! (Within 6 weeks). They will give you a letter with your address listed on it. If you haven't found a place to live check out allhomes website (especially for Canberra) and domain website for comprehensive rental listings. 

Get a tax file number the form can be downloaded from the Australian Taxation Office Homepage. If you don't have access to a printer or computer, go to a public library or migrant resource centre in your state (the centers often have settling in packs for you). You should register with our previous country embassy or high commission - they sometimes have active diaspora networks. 

Also important to establish a good credit rating in Australia, get a mobile phone account and connect electricity in your name, often these are linked to your Australian drivers license number so it's a good idea to transfer your previous one over to an Australian one.


----------



## islgirl

*Medicare*

Did you get married already and applied for the temporary partner visa????? I thought you only get medicare then 



AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Done opening an account. Just wait for 10 days to get my Medicare.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AngeliquePrince


----------



## koalabeard

Yeah, big thanks to all of you


----------



## Patrick_1988

Overseas Driving Licence, if it is 3 years old then will be helpful to fast track the process of getting full australian driving licence.


----------



## Murloc

AnnaPField said:


> Apply for medicare card
> Apply for Tax File Number


i was under the impression newly arrived immigrants have to wait 2 years before they can receive any government assistant including newstart & medicare, can anyone confirm this?
Thanks


----------



## queliwantstogo

Murloc said:


> i was under the impression newly arrived immigrants have to wait 2 years before they can receive any government assistant including newstart & medicare, can anyone confirm this?
> Thanks


I would imagine it depends upon the visa that you applied for and your residence status upon entering Australia, but this is definitely not true for all visas. If you look on the Dept. of Immigration website for information on your specific visa, it should tell you if you might be eligible to apply for Medicare. Once your visa is granted, you will also be given a description of your visas specific allowances that will tell you about your rights to study, work, get aid and health insurance, etc.


----------



## Adventuress

I can tell you about government assistance for holders of partner visas from personal experience:

If one arrives in Australia with a permanent 100 partner visa (i.e. with the two year waiting period between the 309 and 100 waived), then the two year period for newly arrived migrants doesn't apply even to payments from Centrelink, so the visa holder is be eligible for Newstart, Austudy, etc. If one arrives on the provisional 309, then the two year waiting period does apply.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And we know for sure (from the consistent experiences of people on this board) that one is eligible for Medicare the *moment* they apply for the 820. Newly-arrived partners on other visas (309 and 300) are also eligible the moment their visa is granted and they arrive in Australia.


----------



## ozzy

Remember, living in the actual city of a city (eg- sydney) will be a much higher cost of living. The outer suburbs will be much cheaper to rent/buy.
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


----------



## rajurengith

ozzy said:


> Remember, living in the actual city of a city (eg- sydney) will be a much higher cost of living. The outer suburbs will be much cheaper to rent/buy.
> Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


hello
i prefer to settle in perth western australia.i appreciate your valuable information on living expense,job avaibility,support and culture over there..thanking you!


----------



## sarahw418

CollegeGirl said:


> And we know for sure (from the consistent experiences of people on this board) that one is eligible for Medicare the *moment* they apply for the 820. Newly-arrived partners on other visas (309 and 300) are also eligible the moment their visa is granted and they arrive in Australia.


I went to Medicare and was told that on a 300, I'm not actually eligible for Medicare until after we actually get married, but before I apply for the 820/801


----------



## myselfrickey

Go to the nearest furniture shop to buy the important furniture which are suitable for your home. 
Collect the local Police station, hospitals, and medecine shops address.
Collect the phone number of your neighbour


----------



## CollegeGirl

sarahw418 said:


> I went to Medicare and was told that on a 300, I'm not actually eligible for Medicare until after we actually get married, but before I apply for the 820/801


You're absolutely right. That's kind of what I was trying to convey and I absolutely botched it! 309 is eligible as soon as they're in the country, but PMV I *thought* wasn't eligible til they applied for the 820 - good to know they're eligible from marriage! Thanks!


----------



## dg_aussie

Does anyone have any experience once in Aus with transferring over immunization records of children? I know it all has to be documented in the Australian system for children to be eligible for childcare and school enrollment.
Just wondered if anyone has gone through process yet and has any tips?


----------



## ashleigh

And also, make some friends! Nothing makes you feel more at home in a place than getting to know some people there  Most of the people in Australia are very nice, much nicer than even those from my home country


----------



## rajurengith

ashleigh said:


> And also, make some friends! Nothing makes you feel more at home in a place than getting to know some people there  Most of the people in Australia are very nice, much nicer than even those from my home country


Hi all.i plans to move australia on next week.what are the things i need to purchase from my hometown .


----------



## Eng007

Very helpful thread guys, cheers


----------



## Eng007

I hope to make a move soon...


----------



## jlimkw

Great info!


----------



## madoabnot

*Remember if your from the UK*

Remember if you are from the UK to do a leaving the UK form and also if your old like me and have pension bring those details with you so you transfer it across to whatever superannuation scheme you join in Australia!


----------



## AuFan

I am lucky because I live in Estonia and we don't have very strict policy with Australia, but I am more of a traveller, so certain things not apply for me, because I am not planning a very long stay.


----------



## banyuwangi

Hi Editor,thank you so much for sharing all the information...Cheeers...


----------



## Gerrywins

For those who already received their visas and are now down under. Which office do you send your change of circumstance form? i.e you new address when arrive in Australia? Do you send it to an Aussie office or back to the office abroad where you lodged and received your visa? I am a bit confused. Not sure if there is a thread where I can get this info. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sugarstoned

Gerrywins said:


> For those who already received their visas and are now down under. Which office do you send your change of circumstance form? i.e you new address when arrive in Australia? Do you send it to an Aussie office or back to the office abroad where you lodged and received your visa? I am a bit confused. Not sure if there is a thread where I can get this info. Any help will be appreciated.


Hello Gerrywins,

I am not sure if your query was answered but I am gonna reply anyways. I didn't fill up a form. I gave them a call instead. Much more faster and less hassle.

Sugar-Stoned


----------



## rajraj

Good post and useful one.


----------



## Mimamasalha

*Hi guys*

Do you have guys any idea the lists jobs we can be able to work with a temporary visa 309


----------



## Mish

Mimamasalha said:


> Do you have guys any idea the lists jobs we can be able to work with a temporary visa 100


I think you might mean temporary 309. If so, just apply for anything that doesn't specific say permanent residents or Australian citizens only.

Some employers may not want temporary residents, but just apply you never know your luck.

I am not sure if seek.com.au has changed much as I haven't used it in about 6 years but from memory all you had to do was attach your resume. If this is still the case then it doesn't to just apply for anything that interests you.

What are your skills?

Also don't forget to apply for a TFN


----------



## rajurengith

Hello every one!I am permanent resudent.i have applied 309 visa for my partner from overseas recently.I plans to get my partner and kid as on visting visa. My question is when my partner visa finalised,can i do medical check up and police clearence here in Australia?I hopes anuone can help me!!shoot a vsluable advice!thank you!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ishaanchal - Your ad for accommodation belongs in the "Housing" forum, not in Immigration. Thanks.


----------



## LouElla

I opened a migrant account before moving to Oz, there's a few banks that do it. You can start putting money into it but can't with draw (my bank had an office in London if I needed to get into it that I could go to with I.D). Once in Oz all I did was take along my passport and sign some documentation and I could access my account. I also took along my marriage certificate so I could change the account to my married name. 

My husband and I also set up a joint bank account straight away too which we regularly each put money into and use.

We've tried to do as much as possible as a couple, however we're living with his parents to save for our own place so it's hard to find bills we can have both names on. 

He has got me a mobile contract and I've joined the local doctors and registered for a medicare care (there's a recipricol agreement with quite a few countries so this could save you tons of money). I've used my marriage certificate to make sure I have everything in my married name a.s.a.p.

I can't work on my current visa but last time I was in Oz a tax file number was also one of the first things I did. 

I also left a copy of my passport and visa with both someone at home in the UK and a family member in Oz, maybe I'm a worrier but I thought this would be a good idea should anything happen to me.


----------



## edithclara

*Photo id card*

If you don't have (or will not be getting a driver licence), once you have sufficient ID, obtain a photo id card (looks like a driver licence). This is available in NSW, not sure about other states. Once you have this, you can often use it as a form of id (includes your name, address, birthdate, signature) instead of carrying your passport. 
NSW Photo Card < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## MaryMar

Great reading I am currently making a plan of attack for when our PMV 300 is approved, from reading and research something like this:

New clothes for climate change from Philippines to Oz > Ugg Boots 
1. Private Medical Insurance.(Iman / Medibank)
2. Joint Bank Account (ty for the 6 week advice)
3. Change lease agreement to both names and all utilities
4. Proof of age card (RMS) - Will encourage her to drive but dont think that will happen 
5. Join local pinay community group
6. Tax File Number
7. Mobile phone account
8. Wedding - Change of name to reflect marriage and all associated documents
9. Apply next visa / Medicare ( Change pvt medical insurance to permanent resident)
10. Local employment
11. Fishing 4wdriving and camping

I think its easier when one partner is local and already established, makes the transition a whole lot easier, you already have home base. I am lucky my fiancee has been here previously for 3 months, and adapted well and learnt our local area and surroundings, developing her independency.
Something that has not really been touched on if your partner is of a different culture, then how do you make things work and feel less home sick for the new life in Australia. For us, there are local Pinay groups, and healthy respect of each others cultural beliefs, and continual learning about each other and always always open and honest communication. Also having the internet so my finacee can be in regular contact with her family in Philippines such as skype where she can speak and visually see her loved ones, helps ease the distance and being apart.

Located stores where they can buy food which they are used to eating, and all them special pinay sauces and dishes, thats what we call our comfort foods 

Compromising waa yes the c word, when settling and throughout life this is something we all need to do for happy home and happy life and happy wife


----------



## spring365

dg_aussie said:


> Does anyone have any experience once in Aus with transferring over immunization records of children? I know it all has to be documented in the Australian system for children to be eligible for childcare and school enrollment.
> Just wondered if anyone has gone through process yet and has any tips?


Great question! Before we leave Canada I am busily assembling our kit of documentation, including immunization records for our children. Unfortunately we have travelled quite a bit in the past several years and although the vaccinations are most definitely up to date, the details don't look very formal. I'd be curious to hear of anyone else's experiences too.


----------



## spring365

MaryMar said:


> Great reading I am currently making a plan of attack for when our PMV 300 is approved, from reading and research something like this:
> 
> New clothes for climate change from Philippines to Oz > Ugg Boots
> 1. Private Medical Insurance.(Iman / Medibank)
> 2. Joint Bank Account (ty for the 6 week advice)
> 3. Change lease agreement to both names and all utilities
> 4. Proof of age card (RMS) - Will encourage her to drive but dont think that will happen
> 5. Join local pinay community group
> 6. Tax File Number
> 7. Mobile phone account
> 8. Wedding - Change of name to reflect marriage and all associated documents
> 9. Apply next visa / Medicare ( Change pvt medical insurance to permanent resident)
> 10. Local employment
> 11. Fishing 4wdriving and camping
> 
> I think its easier when one partner is local and already established, makes the transition a whole lot easier, you already have home base. I am lucky my fiancee has been here previously for 3 months, and adapted well and learnt our local area and surroundings, developing her independency.
> Something that has not really been touched on if your partner is of a different culture, then how do you make things work and feel less home sick for the new life in Australia. For us, there are local Pinay groups, and healthy respect of each others cultural beliefs, and continual learning about each other and always always open and honest communication. Also having the internet so my finacee can be in regular contact with her family in Philippines such as skype where she can speak and visually see her loved ones, helps ease the distance and being apart.
> 
> Located stores where they can buy food which they are used to eating, and all them special pinay sauces and dishes, thats what we call our comfort foods
> 
> Compromising waa yes the c word, when settling and throughout life this is something we all need to do for happy home and happy life and happy wife


We have heard that evidence of no claims car and house insurance from your originating country may be useful documents to obtain for saving on these painful necessities when you arrive in Australia.


----------



## MaryMar

Spring Hello, 

I think the documents may help when you take insurance here in Australia, it does prove your track record etc, especially for vehicle insurance, obviously if you have the paper work to display good driving and claims it will reduce the prices


----------



## Canadiac73

This is a great thread filled with information that will help me when heading to Australia this November. Thank you.


----------



## sugarstoned

Hi all,

Migrants from non-English speaking countries can also avail of 510 hours free English lessons. Not only do they help you with English, they also help you with settling in Australia. For more information, visit this site:

Adult Migrant English Program

sugar-stoned


----------



## Mish

sugarstoned said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Migrants from non-English speaking countries can also avail of 510 hours free English lessons. Not only do they help you with English, they also help you with settling in Australia. For more information, visit this site:
> 
> Adult Migrant English Program
> 
> sugar-stoned


I will just mention for anyone reading this that not ALL migrants from non-English speaking countries can get the 510 hours of free English lessons. If they have functional English they do not qualify.


----------



## sugarstoned

Mish said:


> I will just mention for anyone reading this that not ALL migrants from non-English speaking countries can get the 510 hours of free English lessons. If they have functional English they do not qualify.


hi Mish,

I have a functional English. English was taught in school/uni back in the Philippines. But it was American English and I have trouble understanding
the Australian accent, I was still accepted. I enrolled primarily to learn to speak confidently and to meet friends. There are 3 levels of the course and I jumped to level 3 (the highest) because technically I do not need the course anymore. Also there's a module on writing cover letters/resumes which is a good help to those seeking employment. An additional 200-hours courses are being offered on top of the 510 hours. Courses include: Administration and MYOB, Workplace Communication for Professionals, Cafe and Restaurant, Childcare, Customer Service, Business Administration, Retail etc. Each of these courses includes work experience which is good considering most jobs here in Australia are looking for people with local experience.

To those interested, give it a go anyways. I haven't heard of anyone getting refused at at my school. 

sugar-stoned


----------



## Mish

I enquired for my husband and was told his English was too good for the course lol.


----------



## sugarstoned

Mish said:


> I enquired for my husband and was told his English was too good for the course lol.


Dang, really? When I went to book an interview, I was never asked about my English. In the interview, there were speaking, listening and writing test. The teacher who interviewed me said they don't refuse entry to anyone interested. In fact, he added the course is not just about learning English but also settling in. Maybe your husband should go to my school! hehe I know they got branches from all over Australia. 

sugar-stoned


----------



## Mish

sugarstoned said:


> Dang, really? When I went to book an interview, I was never asked about my English. In the interview, there were speaking, listening and writing test. The teacher who interviewed me said they don't refuse entry to anyone interested. In fact, he added the course is not just about learning English but also settling in. Maybe your husband should go to my school! hehe I know they got branches from all over Australia.
> 
> sugar-stoned


It might be different in qld - they never said on their website that to be eligible you can't have functional English.

My husband's English is pretty good, just our aussie slang lol and some written aspects. He is pretty busy with work anyway so might be a bit hard to fit in.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

There is already a lot of great information in this thread! I'd like to add one suggestion that I've found useful.

Many countries have an online registry for travelers and expats. For example: 
Australia - Smart Traveller: http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/
USA - STEP: https://step.state.gov/step/
Netherlands - Kompas: https://www.kompas.buzaservices.nl/registration/

While traveling it is helpful for receiving free advisories (e.g. travel restrictions, storms, protests, threats against foreigners) and also assistance in the event of emergencies and natural disasters (e.g. they will contact you to provide airlift services). For example, during a business trip I once received a possible tsunami warning and what to do if it occurred. As an expat it was useful for learning about services and events offered to the expat community where you live, such as voter registration, consul visits to your local area, or social events on major holidays. It was also another way I could officially declare my partner as an emergency contact to a government. All of these are intended for citizens, but Australia will also provide information and services for permanent residents.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Mish said:


> It might be different in qld - they never said on their website that to be eligible you can't have functional English.
> 
> My husband's English is pretty good, just our aussie slang lol and some written aspects. He is pretty busy with work anyway so might be a bit hard to fit in.


I think it might vary from location to location, and even teacher to teacher. My partner took the course even though he officially had heard the same about functional English; he even repeated the English classes module! He enjoyed it a lot, including meeting other new Australians, and asked the teacher if he could sit it again. As long as he contributed positively and there was room in the course, they were open to it. This was in Canberra. So, perhaps a direct call by the prospective student to the teacher, or an in person meeting might do the trick if really interested in the offering.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

Mish said:


> My husband's English is pretty good...


Then why the fcuk he needed to enroll?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Excuse me? Not an appropriate or polite way to talk to someone here.


----------



## Mish

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Then why the fcuk he needed to enroll?


Excuse me! That is rude and uncalled for!

Pretty good does not mean fluent and also there are different components of the the English language - reading, writing, speaking & listening. I did not specify which one I was talking about.

FYI in order for him to do academic studies he needs to improve his written English.

I know people have gone to the English courses and some just go for the social aspect of it so they can mix with people from similar countries.


----------



## MaryMar

Waiting > I guess you did not take the time to read the entire thread, or else 
A. You would not talk like 
B. You would not ask the question.

Its not just about learning english its also doubles as a support group for people new to Australia, as with this forum and content, it hosts / supports / and people give up their free time to share their personal experiences... I would hope you reflect and also I agree with CollegeGirl you are out of line with your comments.


----------



## TaniaTM

Very informative thread everyone!

Things I want to add: 

Keep a lookout for seasonal discounts from retailers, appliance and furniture companies if you are moving into a new home. We really got some good deals due to the holiday season recently. 

Make duplicate keys of your place because accidents happen and nobody likes being locked out of the house. 

Oh and get used to operating whatever type your stove (gas/electrical) and washing machine are.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/Permanent-migrants-or-temporary-visitors---online-TFN-application/

This is the link to apply for your tax file number - takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## TaniaTM

Sign up for MyGov (https://my.gov.au/EnrolService/enrolService.htm?_flowId=enrolment-mg-flow&_flowExecutionKey=e1s1) and link all your relevant accounts so that you can access them online. I find the Medicare features quite nifty (there's an iOS/Android app available for it as well for people on the go).


----------



## Mish

To sign up for mygov and link ATO they will need to ring the ATO to get a code if they haven't lodged a tax return. This is because ATO will not have enough information to establish their identity.


----------



## Pianolover1971

Look for a job.


----------



## rheia

Mish said:


> To sign up for mygov and link ATO they will need to ring the ATO to get a code if they haven't lodged a tax return. This is because ATO will not have enough information to establish their identity.


I had to do exactly that. 
Have to say the guy I talked to was extremely helpful and friendly and it was all done within a few minutes. I'm still not that confident talking on the phone and it was a relief it went so smoothly.


----------



## rheia

TaniaTM said:


> Oh and get used to operating whatever type your stove (gas/electrical) and washing machine are.


Haha, this made me laugh.

We ended up in an apartment with a 1980s top loader washing machine (and no instructions). Both of us had no idea of how to operate it.

Well, we appear to have worked it out. Laundry seems to come out clean and in one piece, so can't be too wrong.


----------



## TaniaTM

rheia said:


> Haha, this made me laugh.
> 
> We ended up in an apartment with a 1980s top loader washing machine (and no instructions). Both of us had no idea of how to operate it.
> 
> Well, we appear to have worked it out. Laundry seems to come out clean and in one piece, so can't be too wrong.


Top loader washing machines seemed like an alien ship to me as I never used it before. And I was in the exact same situation as you, no instructions but I found a manual online and now using it. I guess, you learn new things everyday.


----------



## MaryMar

you guys are funny hahah, my fiancee gave me the same face when sh looked at my washing machine too hahah, but now is a professional, and even she is starting to chat more in english as her confidence lifts. Its a great journey and experience enjoy it I have encouraged her to keep a diary so we can look back at it later have a read and laugh


----------



## barefoot

Wow that's very useful information about the Northern Territory. We've sorted out an international drivers license for my partner who has a UK license as well and are hoping that the transition over to a Northern Territory license will be pretty straightforward.


----------



## naveen hr

*Re:*

Register for medicare,change drivers licience you'll have 3 months to change your drivers and also register for a tax number

buy a bottle of the sparkly stuff and celebrate your new adventure!!


----------



## Gatito

I would recommend to 

have an Australian driver's licence 
Tax number
Cellphone !

For future partners visa:

Activate shared bank account ( Very important !) 

Lease in both names

any thing that can be on both names.

Resister relationship when is possible.

Cheers


----------



## Kah86k

I don't know if this was on here or not, but an ambulance membership is important (at least in (Victoria) I don't know about other states.


----------



## Mish

Kah86k said:


> I don't know if this was on here or not, but an ambulance membership is important (at least in (Victoria) I don't know about other states.


Queensland doesn't require one for all of those that are wondering.


----------



## Kah86k

We don't need one in Victoria but if God forbid there's an emergency, the ambulance can cost $1000+ out of pocket. I'd rather pay the $83 a year (for a family) or $43 or so for an individual.


----------



## zelleralexander

First and the foremost thing get your immigration documents translated by a certified translator.


----------



## Maggie-May24

zelleralexander said:


> First and the foremost thing get your immigration documents translated by a certified translator.


Why do you suggest this? The visa grant is already in English and any documents required to get the visa would already have been translated.


----------



## FarhanFayaz

it helps me to prepare for unexpected things can be face. very appreciated.


----------



## Tigerali

One can go for Assessment of Overseas Qualifications, which is free of cost .


----------



## ardale4ever

Hello there!!

May i ask how much i need when opening an account? and also a joint account?

Thank you


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Hello there!!
> 
> May i ask how much i need when opening an account? and also a joint account?
> 
> Thank you


$0 is all you need , however after awhile of no activity they will make it inactive or close it (probably depends on the bank and balance).


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> $0 is all you need , however after awhile of no activity they will make it inactive or close it (probably depends on the bank and balance).


Hi mish, thanks for that..$0 amount on both joint account and personal account?


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Hi mish, thanks for that..$0 amount on both joint account and personal account?


Yep doesn't matter if individual or joint account. The only ones that have some form of minimum are things like term deposits etc.


----------



## chaofahn

Hi guys! The big day is finally here - my wife and I will be heading back to Australia tomorrow, and landing in Melbourne the day after. Exciting times!

So I've skimmed through the thread and picked up some good pointers. Thanks to all who contributed! 

I do have a question though - Last time I went back to visit, I asked the bank about joint bank accounts. A lot of people here seem to recommend we do it for the sake of a permanent visa, but the folks at the bank were very hesitant.

First off, why is it important that we have a joint bank account? Is it solid evidence of living together/sharing our life together or something? Secondly, why are the banks less enthusiastic about it? Does it have something to do with tax?

Any other bits of advice that my wife and I should look out for?

We're so pumped. Onto the next chapter of our lives!!!


----------



## Mish

We had no issues at all opening up a joint bank account.

Joint bank accounts are the easiest way to show living together and financial evidence for the PR visa.


----------



## chaofahn

Mish said:


> We had no issues at all opening up a joint bank account.
> 
> Joint bank accounts are the easiest way to show living together and financial evidence for the PR visa.


I see! Will make it a priority when we get back. Is there anything we need to know regarding tax/financial situations with a joint bank account? Or is that a question best directed at the bank?


----------



## Mish

chaofahn said:


> I see! Will make it a priority when we get back. Is there anything we need to know regarding tax/financial situations with a joint bank account? Or is that a question best directed at the bank?


You need to provide them with a TFN as soon as you have one.


----------



## ardale4ever

hello guys..

Just have some questions:

-is it possible that my boyfriend can add me in his bank account or make his account as our joint account? both savings and loan account... and make me as a supplementary of his credit card?
-im not a license driver in my home country, dont even have any driving lesson history., when is the soonest time i can get aus license once i arrive aus? Any important requirements?
-he said he will add me also in the contract or in that docs (i dont remember) of the house he own so that our names will both appear on it..
-and also our names will be on the lease contract once we will rent our own place, as well as in the elec bills and etc.
-whats the requirement in getting Tax #
-Since i can apply medicare after i apply for a partner visa, is it okay that there will be no health insurance when i apply the partner visa?
-how big is the chance i will get a job while in PMV or temporary partner visa..Most of my jobs in Phils are administrative..Any important preparation i will have to be more qualified?
-

Any advice about his idea, and i think that it will be a good requirements once we will file partner visa...

Much appreciated any ideas..Thank you


----------



## Mish

No, not possible to change an individual account to a joint account - you have to apply for a new account in both your names.

Home loan there will be fees attached to changing it into both your names as essentially it is classed as a transfer of ownership (my cousin found this out when she got married hence her house is still in her maiden name).

Credit Card he just needs to nominate you as an additional card holder - you will need to provide your POI.

Just remember you can't do any of these things with the bank unless you are in Australia as you need to provide POI in order to access the accounts.

Requirements for drivers licenses vary from state to state so you will need to check out the requirements for the state you will live. You will need to pass a written test to get a learners license and most states require you to do so many hours of driving before you can sit your driving test.

You can apply for a TFN through the following link, but you can't apply until you are in Australia: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

Yes it is fine that you don't have health insurance when you apply for a partner visa but health insurance is always a good idea if it will be awhile between arriving on the PMV and applying for the 820 as if you are in a car accident or something the hospital stay could cost you a lot of money.

Jobs are hit and miss and depends where you are going to live. Administration jobs are pretty popular so a lot of people are applying for them. I know of one person that was on a PMV that the visa was the only thing holding her back. A lot of people seem to have more success in getting a job once their 820 is granted.


----------



## ardale4ever

Mish said:


> No, not possible to change an individual account to a joint account - you have to apply for a new account in both your names.
> 
> Home loan there will be fees attached to changing it into both your names as essentially it is classed as a transfer of ownership (my cousin found this out when she got married hence her house is still in her maiden name).
> 
> Credit Card he just needs to nominate you as an additional card holder - you will need to provide your POI.
> 
> Just remember you can't do any of these things with the bank unless you are in Australia as you need to provide POI in order to access the accounts.
> 
> Requirements for drivers licenses vary from state to state so you will need to check out the requirements for the state you will live. You will need to pass a written test to get a learners license and most states require you to do so many hours of driving before you can sit your driving test.
> 
> You can apply for a TFN through the following link, but you can't apply until you are in Australia: https://iar.ato.gov.au/IARWeb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1
> 
> Yes it is fine that you don't have health insurance when you apply for a partner visa but health insurance is always a good idea if it will be awhile between arriving on the PMV and applying for the 820 as if you are in a car accident or something the hospital stay could cost you a lot of money.
> 
> Jobs are hit and miss and depends where you are going to live. Administration jobs are pretty popular so a lot of people are applying for them. I know of one person that was on a PMV that the visa was the only thing holding her back. A lot of people seem to have more success in getting a job once their 820 is granted.


Thanks mish, your always been helpful..Can i apply the driver license anytime after i arrive?


----------



## Mish

ardale4ever said:


> Thanks mish, your always been helpful..Can i apply the driver license anytime after i arrive?


I believe so. I know someone whose fiancé got a learners permit about a month after he arrived.


----------



## shylhier09

Mish said:


> I believe so. I know someone whose fiancé got a learners permit about a month after he arrived.


Hi!do you have any idea who teaches how to drive?i know how to drive but i have no knowledge of australian driving rules. And the car in the philippines is different from the car in australia. So I badly need someone to teach me how to drive.


----------



## shylhier09

Editor said:


> While many people think the hard part of moving to Australia is arranging travel to your new-found homeland, there is still much work to be done once you land. This post will create a list of things to do when you arrive in Australia to give you an idea of what needs to be done, when it needs to be done and assistance with getting things done.
> 
> To start the list of we have noted a number of tasks to do below: &#150;
> 
> Check into temporary accommodation
> 
> Activate bank account
> 
> Explore your local area
> 
> Look for long-term rented accommodation
> 
> Ensure that your documentation is in order
> 
> We should be great if you would list any other actions you need to take upon landing in Australia and any assistance in making the move as simple as possible.


Planning to move to Sydney January of 2016. Any great and cheap temporary place you can suggest for me?how about any long term accomodation?


----------



## shylhier09

Adventuress said:


> I would like to add an important note about opening Australian bank accounts:
> 
> To open a bank account in Australia you need to present sufficient identity documents for verification of your identity.
> 
> If you are not an Australian resident or citizen and you would like to open an Australian bank account when you arrive in Australia, whether joint or single, then in the first six weeks after you arrive you can open a bank account if you present only your passport as ID.
> 
> After these six weeks, the banks will no longer accept your passport alone as ID, and will require a whole manner of other documents, such as bills that have your address, bank cards from other approved banks, driver's licence with address, etc.
> 
> So after six weeks it becomes a lot harder to open a bank account in Australia!


Would this also apply for new australian citizens? Just got my citizenship by descent approved .. and would be moving to sydney by next year ..


----------



## Mish

shylhier09 said:


> Hi!do you have any idea who teaches how to drive?i know how to drive but i have no knowledge of australian driving rules. And the car in the philippines is different from the car in australia. So I badly need someone to teach me how to drive.


We have alot of driving schools in Australia. Just look them and go with one. I am not sure how much they cost but maybe $30+ per hour??


----------



## Mish

shylhier09 said:


> Planning to move to Sydney January of 2016. Any great and cheap temporary place you can suggest for me?how about any long term accomodation?


Cheap and Sydney do not go in the same sentence. Sydney is expensive to live. If you want cheap be prepared to live far out and in share accommodation.


----------



## shylhier09

Mish said:


> Cheap and Sydney do not go in the same sentence. Sydney is expensive to live. If you want cheap be prepared to live far out and in share accommodation.


Is there any accomodation that's below $300 per week?


----------



## Mish

shylhier09 said:


> Is there any accomodation that's below $300 per week?


You will need to look. I imagine from what I know from Sydney it will either be a room only or far out from the city.


----------



## FreckledGalaxy

Besides banking, a phone or other bills, what are some of the other accounts or memberships or what-have-you that both you and your partner can have both of your names on?


----------



## Mish

Not alot can have both names so you get individual ones. Then things like flybuys and everyday rewards you can link together. There are other things you can get as individuals like frequent flyers. We have cinibuzz cards and it shows we both go to the movies together. We also have Nandos and we both use it but alternate so one time we use mine and another time my husband's. When we do our 801 we will show that we both have same memberships. There is also both having library cards.

I hope that helps


----------



## adnanzaib

*Adnan*

I have state sponsorship 190 for NSW but I want to land first in Melbourne instead of NSW .

Can I use Melbourne airport for my first landing and spend a couple of days and go back to my home country ?

Is there any restriction to use only same state sponsor airport ?


----------



## Sally1

Hello my friends how are you doing.
Can ask one question on visa prices, now i am in PMV, now 9 months passed already, applied online from Malaysia, so i would like to know when i go to Australia with PMV, and apply partner visa (From PMV to 820), how much will be the price? i already paid 4600 to PMV application. For 820, will i pay A$6950 or?
plz i am worrying about price increase, help to know, to be prepared for it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mish

Hi Sally currently it is $1145 + credit card surcharge. I haven't heard of any fee increases yet.


----------



## Sally1

Thank you so much Mish, I appreciate your answer.
But there were price increase from July 1st this year 2015, so doesn't that affect my case from PMV to 820.
Thnks


----------



## Mish

No - they very rarely increase the PMV to 820 prices from what I have seen. I think I have seen it happen once.


----------



## Sally1

Thanks Mish.
Now i am in PMV, when i am granted, and go to Australia, i will apply again for 820 visa, i will pay for 1145 plus charges, currently, i understood like that ryt?
sorry for questioning more Mish.


----------



## Mish

Yes that is correct


----------



## Sally1

Thank you very much Mish.


----------



## kattech

*Helpfu*

Thank you for sharing this helpful info.


----------



## mindgoing

Choosing the Accommodation in Australia
Finding A Proper Job for Living
Being a Part of the Community


----------



## Mystery

Very useful info shared!


----------



## y-axisoverseas

Migration Abroad Checklist:
1. Talk to friends, family members, people who have been abroad.
2. Backup your finances.
3. Make sure you have all necessary travel documents - Passport, Flight tickets, Visa documents etc.
4. Get insurance.
5. Search out local connections.
6. Find a bank – Open a local bank account.
7. Know what to do in case of an emergency & write down emergency numbers.
8. Know how to find the embassy.
9. Know the law and stick to it (do some research on the basic rules & regulation, which will help you adapt to the countries environment).
10. Learn about food and drink safety.
11. Pack smart – Based on the countries climate.
12. Prepare to stay in touch with your friends and family.
13. Know that you can't plan for everything.
It's a good idea to arm yourself with as much knowledge as you can prior to your departure, but there is no way to prepare for everything.
Keep an open mind about your upcoming adventure. Any planning you do ahead of time will serve you well, but not knowing what will happen is part of the fun of travel.
“Good Luck for an Adventure in your new found home”.


----------



## Mystery

Many thanks!


----------



## jasonrebello

*Top 10 Things to do when you arrive*

The Top 10 things to do when one first arrives in OZ:​
1) *GET CONNECTED* : Buy a SIM Card
-	There are three mobile or cell phone networks in Australia operated by Telstra, Optus and Vodafone. 
NINJA TIP - It can be quite expensive to phone overseas from Australia. Consider Skype as a cheaper option.

2) *OPEN A BANK ACCOUNT* :
If you have not already opened an account prior arriving then this would be one of the first things you would do upon your arrival.
NINJA TIP - It is recommended you apply for an Australian bank account within six weeks of your arrival, as you usually need only your passport as identification.

3. *APPLY FOR MEDICARE CARD* :
Medicare provides access to medical and hospital services for all Australian residents and certain categories of visitors to Australia. They administer Medicare, and pay Medicare benefits, on behalf of the Department of Health, who is responsible for developing Medicare policy

NINJA TIP - Apart from covering you for any medical costs in Australia, the Medicare Card also serves as an ID Proof so it makes good sense to get this done soonest.
Having a Medicare card makes seeing a doctor and some health specialists cheaper, or free if your doctor bulk bills. Always look for GP's who accept Bulk Billing Payments.

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/dhs/medicare

4. *REGISTER AT CENTRELINK*: 
Centrelink is a master program of the Australian Government that is managed under the authority of the Department of Human Services. Centrelink delivers a range of government payments and services for retirees, the unemployed, families, carers, parents, etc. , and provides services at times of major change. 
The majority of Centrelink's services are the disbursement of social security payments.

NINJA TIP - Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period:
If you are a recently arrived resident in Australia, generally you won't have immediate access to social security payments or concession cards. 
You usually have to wait the Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period of 104 weeks before you can access most payments and benefits. This waiting period doesn't apply to family assistance payments.

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/dhs/centrelink

5.* GET A DRIVER'S LICENSE* :
An underrated task but one which needs most attention is getting your driver's license once you arrive in the country.
Surely, getting a license is as important as getting a job because without a license you will face following challenges:
1) Getting around - The most obvious advantage especially in regional cities and outer suburbs of the big cities.
2) Getting a Job - Some of the employers seek employees with an open License as a part of the role requirement.
3) ID Proof - Your License is the most recognized and accepted form of Australian identification and will make it much easier for you when approaching real estate agencies, Auspost, Banks and most of the organizations.
NINJA TIP - If you are migrating with your partner, then it is recommended that you stagger the practical test. This is just in case you are not able to clear on the first attempt, you cannot drive on your international license anymore. Also if you wish to drive with a learner license you will need to have someone with an open license sitting beside you. This way at least your partner can drive you around and sit beside you when you practice your skills.

6. *APPLY FOR TAX FILE NUMBER* :
Your TFN is an important part of your tax and super records as well as your identity. When ATO (Australian Tax Office) issuese you with a TFN it's yours for life. You keep the same TFN even if you change your name, change jobs, move interstate or go overseas. 
You don't have to have a TFN, but without one you pay more tax. You also won't be able to apply for government benefits, lodge your tax return electronically or get an Australian business number (ABN).
Permanent migrants or temporary visitors to Australia can apply for a TFN online at any time after entering Australia.
NIINJA TIP - When you start a new job, you provide your TFN by filling in a form from your employer. You have 28 days to give them your tax file number before tax begins to be deducted at the highest rate.

www.ato.gov.au

7. *PREPARE AN AUSTRALIAN READY RESUME* :
Your Resume is the first handshake with your prospective employer so be sure to make a positive impression!

NINJA TIP: Never inform your passport details, visa, date of birth, gender, religion, hobbies or marital status. There is no need to mention your country of origin or even that you are a migrant. As long as you have working rights then the employer has no right to discriminate.

8. *REGISTER IN THE LOCAL JOB SITES* :

Job Search Sites : 
SEEK ,  , www.jobs.com.au, http://www.careerjet.com.au, 
www.mycareer.com.au, http://www.jobisjob.com.au

Government Job's - www.jobsearch.gov.au (Job search is a Australian government initiative to provide people with an alternative job search website)
www.apsjobs.gov.au, APS jobs is another government jobs website providing a vast array of job available from the Australian public service sector . 
If you are looking for jobs in the federal government (Central government ) this is the website you should be looking at. Some jobs are offered only to Australian citizens so read the fine print before applying.
Besides Australia's biggest job seeking sites and choosing a government or private job agency , there is also government job agencies like "Centerlink ", that help people get jobs if you register with them.
Additionally there are various small recruitment agencies available in each town and they can be found on the internet and also yellow pages.

NINJA TIP - Keep your Linkedin Profile updated. If you do not yet have a profile this would be a good time to create one. This is not so important for blue collared jobs and entry level positions.

9. *GET TO KNOW YOUR LOCAL COMMUNITY *:
Being in a new country without having social circle could be very daunting.
You can start researching information about professional and casual social networking groups.before coming to Australia. It's always good to schedule meet up's with some of these people in first few days.
Newcomers Australia (Australia Locations and Information) is a great website that offers links of communities segregated by nationalities. The group listings are for following nationalities: British, Chinese, Filipino, Indian, Indonesian, Irish, Malaysian, South African, South Korean and Vietnamese Communities.

Meetup.com (Find your people - Meetup) has plenty of diverse special interest groups including sports, writing, dining out, night life, entrepreneurs, information Technology, music etc. They also have groups related to specific nationalities.
Internations.org (https://www.internations.org/): This is a multicultural group for expats. You can become a free member and they usually have one event in three to four weeks As a paid member you can join special interest groups and participate in activities.

NINJA TIP : Besides all the above, you should look for Facebook Groups for connecting with people of your communities.

10. *MOVE IN TO SHORT TERM RENTAL ACCOMMODATION* :

In most cases when you first arrive you will have to live in some form of temporary accommodation until you figure your next move or at least until you get some kind of short term rental.

https://www.airbnb.com.au/
https://flatmates.com.au/
Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree
https://www.realestate.com.au/rent

_For More Great Tips and comprehensive eBooks on how to move and settle in Australia visit my website Aussie-Migrant and Master Your Move©_



aroundabout said:


> Following Kantata's post. You can drive in the NT on an international / interstate licence, but only for three months, after that you must get an NT licence. So if you plan to live there, as I did, it's best to get it sorted asap. Took me about 5 mins to transfer over my UK licence, and if i remember correctly it was $30. As an FYI - Random Breath Tests happen fairly frequently across Australia. I'd never had one before, and I had three in my first week!!
> 
> Along with everything else already said (medicare / Tax number / Bank account) I would say research a good mobile phone plan. My partner got me a really good mobile plan which came with loads of international minutes, handy for calling the family back home. And download the app 'Whatsapp' on your phone if you don't already have it and get all your friends to get it too. Sends text messages over the internet, so if you can get your phone connected to wifi then its free!!!
> 
> Most of all - get a guide book, look at trip advisor and go exploring!!


----------



## Clark

Get a bank account.
Secure a TFN number.
Buy a MyKi (Melbourne) for the public transport.


----------



## sandrolina

Are there communities that help to newcomers?


----------



## 255458

This is brillant! Thank you very much for the infos.


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus

*Downloadable Checklist*

Great suggestions by everyone.

We've consolidated the main points into a printable 1 pager checklist for ease of reference. Download the checklist here.


----------



## ampk

If coming with kids bring immunisation records, translated if possible. Certain visas once in Australia can get a free translation.

If immunisation is not to minimum of required by Australia a catch up program is required.

Rules recently changed and with a rare exception, all kids need to be immunised or no payment of Centrelink Family Tax Benefit is made.


----------

